# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  SF2 am 23.12.2007 um22Uhr15

## schiene

Cash-TV spezial
"Diamanten aus Thailand" 

Cash-TV spezial - Diamanten aus Thailand, CH 2007 Sonntag, 23.12.2007 
Beginn: 22.15 Uhr Ende: 22.50 Uhr Länge: 35 Min. 

VPS: 22.15

----------

SF 2 krieg ich nicht rein! schade

Grüße

Volker

----------

